# Lemon Law Dodge 2500



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

My new diesel has 6000 miles on it and had the check engine light come on. I went to the dealer and spoke with the service manager and he gave me an education on the new emissions for dodge. He told me it just doesnt work. After that he gave me to lemon law paperwork and told me to keep up with the paperwork and he would see me in a few weeks to fix it again.

Not what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

I'm in the process of trying to get dodge to buy my '07.5 back. It's been in the shop 11 times and still have check engine light problems. They have almost fixed it. The light comes on then goes off every few weeks. I think the chime has blown out. It dings so much that it's distorted when it does chimes. lol
Your truck has to have the same problems 3 times before the lemon law will work in texas. I like my truck and tried to let them fix the problem with the emission stuff but, that hasent been fixed yet. Most of the guys on all the diesel forums are removing the EGR and the emission stuff in the exhaust. Then buying a programmer to get rid of the check engine lights. I like having a warranty so I'm not doing that. I hate to spend $40k on a truck then have to sink another 2k into it and void the warranty just to get it to run right. Blame the EPA and their new low emission diesel's. Or Dodge for jumping the gun on a 2010 truck without doing the proper R&D.

--Hop


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I'll be keeping my 03 around as long as I can. Haven't had a check engine light yet..


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Ditto on the '03. Yall having problems need to look into a 5.9.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

same here with my 05.... no problems even though it is parked most of the time now....


----------



## Bone Cruncher (May 22, 2006)

*05 Ram with 5.9*

After reading all the stuff the guys that have the 07's with the 6.7's I am keeping my 05' with her 5.9. I have a 2500 4X4 with 76,000 miles and never had a problem. Even better is the mileage...21 in town and 23 on the highway. My last trip to the mountains was 23.9, not bad for an automatic. What I have learned is there are 3 software updates for the 07's with the 6.7; the problem is the Feds have made the big 3 put these EGR disasters on the new diesels. If you remember back Ford had a similar problem with the new 6's, when they replaced the old trusty 7.2 Internationals (PowerStrokes). The 6.7 is an excellent engine, if it is allowed to run without all the extra **** the Feds have slapped on it. The software used is so sophisticated that it "learns" your driving patterns, ok, what happens if someone else drives your truck??? A very good friend of mine just bought a new Ford F350 with the new PowerStroke, it drives and rides like a Lincoln, but the mileage is terrible, and he averages 11.9 mpg. It has that EGR system which gives worse mileage than his 07' F350, that one averages 18 mpg. These mandates by the Feds have made it next to impossible for engines to run properly, you can only squeeze so much out of an engine before it simply stops running, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure this one out!


----------



## devildog7 (Sep 3, 2007)

I had a similar problem with a VW. I Had my brother (Attorney) file a deceptive trade claim. It was easier than going through a lemon law claim. VW bought the car back. He also had filed a claim against Jag. and won that one too.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

When I decided to buy a new truck, I was right at the break betweem the 5.9 and 6.7 coming out. I had the dealer hunt for a 5.9. So far i have 60k on my '06 5.9L and the only problem I have had is the door in the a/c duct broke and I had to have it fixed. This truck will be staying with me as long as possible.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

You guys have kinda scared me. So should I buy a 07 Dodge 2500 4x4 or not????


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> You guys have kinda scared me. So should I buy a 07 Dodge 2500 4x4 or not????


 not in a diesel


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Good luck with your dodge. I have an 06 Cummins and no problems at all. I have 106K so far. I had a 94 Chevy 4x4 diesel. Within 84K miles I had 8 rebuilt injector pumps. After the 3rd one I requested a new one,NO LUCK. I also had 3 sets of brakes,2 transmission problems,replace the rear end and actually had the front window pop out going 70mph down the road. CHEVY never even offered to replace the truck or buy it back. Did not have any explanation for it either. So since then I have had 3 ford diesels and 1 dodge diesel. NEVER AGAIN WILL GM DARKEN MY DOOR. 
Chrysler going bankrupt,better act quickly. Good Luck, Bone Pile


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

The only problem I ever have with my 06 Mega Cab is with the a/c blend doors and parking.


----------



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> You guys have kinda scared me. So should I buy a 07 Dodge 2500 4x4 or not????


It depends, some of the earlier 2007 models have the old 5.9 I would say if its the 5.9 go for it. I'm currently on my 5th dodge, all have been diesel and love them. Never had one in the shop for repairs and I work them pretty hard. Will say my new 08 had check engine light issues but seems to be okay for now. However it does seem to be problem for a lot of the owners out there.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Just do what I did...Delete the Egr valve and rip the dpf, cat, and muffler off. I have 50k on her and it runs well and gets 18 on the hwy, 13 pulling the boat at 75, and around 15 in the city...No problems with inspections in Corpus. You won't believe how this engine will come to life and perform when you rip the treehugger govt. bs off of it. The truck has no egr valve (so the motor only recieves fresh air), a megacannon intake (because the stock intake was trash), 5 in. magnaflow from turbo to tip (sounds nice), and an edge chip with attitude with a magical black box to clear the codes and let it run good...

I still don't get why the dpf burns YOUR diesel to burn the soot off in the dpf (soot trap)...Sounds like we're trying to rob Peter to pay Paul here...Why burn diesel to burn more diesel??? 

If you haven't already bought an '07+ buy a -'06...5.9 liter is tried and true and doesn't have the govt. bs save the whales package...

Oh ya...After you rip all that stuff off of there you save yourself almost 1,000 pounds of **** that you don't drive around with...Which is awesome!


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

They're right Foul Hooked. If you're looking at an 07, make sure it has the 5.9 and you'll be alright. I'm in the process of looking for one now myself.


----------



## mini me (Aug 7, 2006)

Got a 97 2500 with over 200,000 miles on it check engine light has been on for 120,000 of those at least, but still gets 16mph. engine light does not bother me unless it goes to flashing


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

The EPA was the death of the Ford/International relationship when Ford rushed the 6.0l to market. Apparently history is repeating itself with the new generation of diesels. The manufacturers are being forced to follow tighter guidelines, with less time to respond.

Another problem, that began with the 6.0l, is that we are farming out engineering to european companies that "know diesel". This is true, but they know diesel that is by far cleaner than the fuels allowed to be sold in the US. I believe the answer here is to simplify things, and reduce emissions by cleaner fuel. The EPA has decided that the engines are the problem, causing us to completely re-engineer a time tested and proven platform.

Rudolph Diesel is probably crying right now.


----------



## TopDrive (May 12, 2009)

Dodge is giving very good deals on the 08 diesels, i know because i got one. Had an 06 with the 5.9 loved it but sadly toteled it. Most of the problems with the 6.7 are in the 07+ models when they first came out. Havent heard many problems with the 08. Check out www.dodgeforum.com for some great info from dodge owners. There are several Cummins mechanics on that forum too that can give great advise straight from the source. Got 9k on my 08 6.7 and no problems.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

I've got an 07 with the 6.7, had problems at first they changed the turbo & the sensors to what the 08's are running and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> You guys have kinda scared me. So should I buy a 07 Dodge 2500 4x4 or not????


Yeah if its a early 07 with the 5.9L


----------



## 4-D (Dec 5, 2005)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Just do what I did...Delete the Egr valve and rip the dpf, cat, and muffler off. I have 50k on her and it runs well and gets 18 on the hwy, 13 pulling the boat at 75, and around 15 in the city...No problems with inspections in Corpus. You won't believe how this engine will come to life and perform when you rip the treehugger govt. bs off of it. The truck has no egr valve (so the motor only recieves fresh air), a megacannon intake (because the stock intake was trash), 5 in. magnaflow from turbo to tip (sounds nice), and an edge chip with attitude with a magical black box to clear the codes and let it run good...
> 
> I still don't get why the dpf burns YOUR diesel to burn the soot off in the dpf (soot trap)...Sounds like we're trying to rob Peter to pay Paul here...Why burn diesel to burn more diesel???
> 
> ...


 Same setup here and no more problems.


----------



## 4-D (Dec 5, 2005)

Rockfish said:


> My new diesel has 6000 miles on it and had the check engine light come on. I went to the dealer and spoke with the service manager and he gave me an education on the new emissions for dodge. He told me it just doesnt work. After that he gave me to lemon law paperwork and told me to keep up with the paperwork and he would see me in a few weeks to fix it again.
> 
> Not what I wanted to hear.


If thats what the service manager said I would be looking for a different dealer!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I am pushing 100K miles on my 06 3500 and love it. I am getting 24mpg with cruise set at 67 on highway with about a 19-20mpg avg. My only problem is my a/c seems to be having a problem. It sounds similiar to something a couple of you have mentioned about doors in the a/c. Forgive the hijack, but what were the issues caused by the door failures on those a/c units? Mine seems to be stuck on vent and sounds like a plane on high, but blows like it is only set on medium at best. Sound familiar? Thanks.


----------



## 4-D (Dec 5, 2005)

Barbarian said:


> I am pushing 100K miles on my 06 3500 and love it. I am getting 24mpg with cruise set at 67 on highway with about a 19-20mpg avg. My only problem is my a/c seems to be having a problem. It sounds similiar to something a couple of you have mentioned about doors in the a/c. Forgive the hijack, but what were the issues caused by the door failures on those a/c units? Mine seems to be stuck on vent and sounds like a plane on high, but blows like it is only set on medium at best. Sound familiar? Thanks.


 Its called the blend door and thats all the symptoms. Wait till a cold day and your passenger is freezing from the cold air coming through to the passenger floorboard and you are sweating. Makes for instant argument with wife LOL.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks 4-D. Expensive?


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

you can pull the fan out and reach up in side the box and remove the blend door as it will be laying on the exhaust opening. It will get the air flow back but you still wont have rec mode. you can fix it but it will break again i know guys on thier 3rd and 4th doors.


----------

